# Notstromkonzept



## Farinin (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen,
also ich bin auf Ideensuche für ein SPS übergreifendes Notstromkonzept und hoffe von euch einige neue Denkanstöße bekommen zu können.

Was ich habe:
- 15x SPS (S7-300 und S7-400) alle mit Industrial Ethernet verbunden
- 1 SPS (Energiezentrale) die 6x BHKW's mit insgesamt 1,5 MVA, 1x Notstromdiesel mir 250 KVA und einige wichtige Leistungsschalter der Einspeisung steuert.
- Die Anlage verfügt über einen 10KV Ring und div. NSHV's

Was ich soll:
- Die Energiezentrale soll die Antriebe der anderen SPS im Notstromfall steuern.

Was ich bis jetzt habe:
- Alle Antriebe haben einen Freigabe Merker der dafür ideal wäre.

Was ich brauche:
- Wie soll ich die Notstromstufen realisieren und hochschalten?
- Wer hat schon mal so etwas gemacht und wie ist das realisiert worden?
- Welche Randbedingungen sollten beachtet werden?


----------



## jackjones (12 Oktober 2009)

Da braucht man noch ein paar Infos.

Wie soll die normale Einspeisung erfolgen? 10KV Stadtnetz oder BKHW's?

Der 250KVA Notstrom Diesel wird ja sicher nur die Steuerung übernehmen, oder?

Wenn Notbetrieb, was muss mit den Antrieben passieren? Wenn du 13 Steuerungen hast, kann dann eine Steuerung diese Aufgaben übernehmen? Warum dann nicht gleich, nur eine Steuerung?


----------



## Farinin (12 Oktober 2009)

jackjones schrieb:


> Da braucht man noch ein paar Infos.
> 
> Wie soll die normale Einspeisung erfolgen? 10KV Stadtnetz oder BKHW's?


 
Die normale Einspeisung erfolgt vom Stadtnetz über 10KV. Die BHKW's speisen in Normalfall ins Netz zurück und im Notstromfall laufen diese nur für die eigene Anlagen.



jackjones schrieb:


> Der 250KVA Notstrom Diesel wird ja sicher nur die Steuerung übernehmen, oder?


 
Der Notstrom Diesel wird als erstes gestartet, damit alle nötigen Nebenantriebe der BHKW's betrieben werden können. Außerdem ist so ein Notstromgerät eher in der Lage Lastspitzen zu kompensieren.



jackjones schrieb:


> Wenn Notbetrieb, was muss mit den Antrieben passieren? Wenn du 13 Steuerungen hast, kann dann eine Steuerung diese Aufgaben übernehmen? Warum dann nicht gleich, nur eine Steuerung?


 
Ja dafür gibt es extra eine SPS. Diese soll dann den Takt schlagen und die anderen Steuerungen sollen die Antriebe freischalten. Und genau darum geht es, wie konnte so eine Leistungsvorgabe programmiert werden?


----------



## Controllfreak (12 Oktober 2009)

Ich bringe mal mein gefährliches Halbwissen in`s Spiel.
Die Stichworte heißen stromgeführt und Inselnetz. Die Wärme wird vermutlich über Rückkühler weggefahren? Die BHKW-Module müssen die Frequenz im Inselnetz auf 50 Hz halten.


----------



## Farinin (13 Oktober 2009)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Ich bringe mal mein gefährliches Halbwissen in`s Spiel.
> Die Stichworte heißen stromgeführt und Inselnetz. Die Wärme wird vermutlich über Rückkühler weggefahren? Die BHKW-Module müssen die Frequenz im Inselnetz auf 50 Hz halten.


Hallo Controlfreak,
also nur nochmal zur Sicherheit. Meine Fragen zielen ausschließlich auf die Programmierung der SPS damit die Leistung geregelt werden kann. Das die BHKW's im Inselbetrieb die Netzfrequenz halten muss, ist das Problem des BHKW Herstellers.


----------

